# dead cariba



## goodbar (Mar 9, 2003)

Here's some pictures of a dead cariba he's 12 inches he got killed by a 13 inch cariba there were only 2 in the tank bad idea very bad idea the other one just punked the other one relentlessly. I screwed up by not seperating him sooner. He lived for about 3 days in the hospital tank but just progressively got worse he might have been blind from his eyes getting attacked I am not sure.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear that man,just sucks try to freeze dry it..


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey sorry to hear about the death.

What was wrong? Looks like tuburco and fin rot?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

slice the stomach.. looks really bulgy see if it was holding eggs


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> slice the stomach.. looks really bulgy see if it was holding eggs


Thats going to very interesting sucks to loose a pack member


----------



## goodbar (Mar 9, 2003)

He probaaly died last night so he has been sitting in the tank over night when I came home the house smelled kind of funky and he was dead. The fins are like that from being attacked his eyes were real jacked from getting attacked and the hole is from getting nipped as well. He seemed like he was getting better once I isolated him but then he was looking pretty bad swimming eraticcly the fish that did it is doing great he has 260 gallon tank to himself. Once I started parting out my shoal the fish went nuts. Shoal of 12 fine, shoal of 2 bad.

I got him in the freezer not sure what I am going to do with him


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Tough loss.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

sorry dude. sure sucks


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

sorry to hear your loss, big fish though.


----------



## goodbar (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone I am not tripping I had 12 monsters together and this was the only casualty it was bound happen


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sorry for your loss..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry to see this mate, he was a chunky fella too

ian


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry for the loss









but 2 pygos in the same tank...u know the rule...or have one...or more than 2...never just 2


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

that sucks dude


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sucks to see that.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sorry for tha loss.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sad to hear that.


----------

